# Schecter or ESP?



## amberawakening (May 8, 2013)

I prefer ESP over Schecter for my guitars any day of the year. They feel better, play better, they're lighter, and I feel as if the quality is twice as good as Schecter.

Which would you prefer, and why?


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 8, 2013)

Correction


Ltd vs Schecter

Esp = $1000s

Schecter = $100s

Ltd = $100s


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2013)

cwhitey2 said:


> Correction
> 
> 
> Ltd vs Schecter
> ...



Better. You're comparing Japan against Korea/China.


----------



## Floppystrings (May 8, 2013)

Epiphone = Gibson?

Sterling = Musicman?

LTD = ESP?

Toyota = Lexus?


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Better. You're comparing Japan against Korea/China.



Not the china crap 

The koreans vs koreans


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2013)

cwhitey2 said:


> Not the china crap
> 
> The koreans vs koreans



I pick the Koreans. I think the Korean's guitars feel more solid and feel more resonant compared to the Korean's.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I pick the Koreans. I think the Korean's guitars feel more solid and feel more resonant compared to the Korean's.



What? 


My schecter s1 elite and my ltd ec1000 are equal quality and playability. Both around the same price.
But I have them setup for different purposes. Two totally different tones.

I would buy both again no questions asked


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2013)

cwhitey2 said:


> What?


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Oh my gerrd...i fell outta mu chair with that one


----------



## kamello (May 8, 2013)

WHY THE FUCKING FUCK PEOPLE CALL ESP TO THEIR FUCKING FUCKITY LTD's 


/rant ....  

I just....never got it, LTD's are amazing guitars for the price, but why try to compare (and confuse the people around) with ESP? same shit with Gio's, although in that case I understant it, cause it still says ''Ibanez'' in the Headstock, in LTD case, nope


----------



## Metal-Box (May 8, 2013)

Granted, a $150 LTD is not in the same league as an ESP Custom. However, the ESP Standards are being re-branded as LTD Elite or E-II in some markets for 2013 and into 2014. Same guitars, different logo. Also, ESP and Schecter are owned by the same company, but remain separate entities. But, I wouldn't be surprised to see some manufacturing sharing overseas between the two on their lower end guitars.


----------



## Yimmj (May 8, 2013)

i think schecters vs LTDs at the same price point are incredibly similar, both are made in the same factories, so the quality is pretty high, however, i think the design of LTDs aesthetics are better,

90% of schecters finishes are fucking trans black cherry, fuck.


----------



## Metal-Box (May 8, 2013)

Yimmj said:


> i think Schecters vs LTDs at the same price point are incredibly similar, both are made in the same factories, so the quality is pretty high, however, i think the design of LTDs aesthetics are better,
> 
> 90% of schecters finishes are fucking trans black cherry, fuck.



I like the ESP/LTD look better myself too. And yes, side by side, an LTD and Schecter from the same price point are very similar in quality, but play differently IMO.


----------



## no_dice (May 8, 2013)

Metal-Box said:


> Granted, a $150 LTD is not in the same league as an ESP Custom. However, the ESP Standards are being re-branded as LTD Elite or E-II in some markets for 2013 and into 2014. Same guitars, different logo. Also, ESP and Schecter are owned by the same company, but remain separate entities. But, I wouldn't be surprised to see some manufacturing sharing overseas between the two on their lower end guitars.



Rebranding the Standards as LTD Elite is a bad move IMHO. Regardless of the quality of the instruments, having a budget brand on a guitar over $1000 is really not very attractive to a lot of people (myself included).

OT: If you're talking LTD vs Schecter, they both have guitars I like a lot and both have guitars that I think are cheesy and would never want to own. If you're talking ESP vs Schecter, you may as well ask 'PRS vs Epiphone' or 'Gibson vs Squier'


----------



## Metal-Box (May 8, 2013)

no_dice said:


> Rebranding the Standards as LTD Elite is a bad move IMHO. Regardless of the quality of the instruments, having a budget brand on a guitar over $1000 is really not very attractive to a lot of people (myself included).
> 
> OT: If you're talking LTD vs Schecter, they both have guitars I like a lot and both have guitars that I think are cheesy and would never want to own. If you're talking ESP vs Schecter, you may as well ask 'PRS vs Epiphone' or 'Gibson vs Squier'



I am with you on the marketing move. No matter how good an LTD is, people are going to view it as the Epi or Squire of ESP. I don't want to pay $1600 for an E-II MII that I could have paid $1600 for an ESP MII last year. It just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Zado (May 8, 2013)

Yimmj said:


> 90% of schecters finishes are fucking trans black cherry, fuck.


honestly,only hellraiser series is loaded with trans black cherry finish (and it's only one out of 3 finishes avaiable on that series).SLS series has crimson red/blue/black satin, ATX black satin/white satin/amber satin burst, custom series is blue/black/sunburst,banshee is black and sunburst too,not counting all the signatures and special editions.....definitely not even 40% of their production is black cherry only I'd love to see more green models though a greenburst flamed SLS would be killer 

Back to the topic,if you want to compare real ESPs with Schecters,you have to go with japanese models or the new USA production

U.S.A Production Series - Custom Shop - Schecter Guitar Research

definitely a more equal comparison


----------



## sear (May 8, 2013)

Metal-Box said:


> Granted, a $150 LTD is not in the same league as an ESP Custom. However, the ESP Standards are being re-branded as LTD Elite or E-II in some markets for 2013 and into 2014. Same guitars, different logo. Also, ESP and Schecter are owned by the same company, but remain separate entities. But, I wouldn't be surprised to see some manufacturing sharing overseas between the two on their lower end guitars.


I believe Cort makes a lot of low end LTDs as well as Ibanez. The high end ones are made in Korea at World Music Instruments, judging by the labels on the headstocks. I think those are the same guys who also make PRS SE, but don't quote me.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (May 8, 2013)

This is a horrendous thread :/. 

your better off comparing two like prices like spec'd guitars rather than brands as a whole.

each brand has garbage each brand has some under 1k gems.... 

try something more along the line of an h1007 vs sls c7. 

or blackjack standard vs h or mh standard/1000

all of these are much more applicable "vs" than brand to brand


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (May 8, 2013)

Voted Schecter, but then realized the comparison was off. ESP SHOULD be better than Schecter since they cost so much more. However for LTD vs Schecter, I vote Schecter all the way. My Hellraiser C-1 has been serving me well for about 6 years, and my LTD is impossible to setup with decent action without it buzzing like crazy.


----------



## Metal-Box (May 9, 2013)

sear said:


> I believe Cort makes a lot of low end LTDs as well as Ibanez. The high end ones are made in Korea at World Music Instruments, judging by the labels on the headstocks. I think those are the same guys who also make PRS SE, but don't quote me.



I've also heard the exact same thing on all accounts. I believe the big names contract the manufacturing of their low end pieces to companies like Cort and others.


----------



## vilk (May 9, 2013)

its like comparing apples and super delicious really expensive custom grown hand-picked apples.


----------



## BabUShka (May 9, 2013)

I would pick my ATX C-1 over every regular LTD. Its a fucking amazing guitar, and the price i paid for it.. It cost me 2x less than a new LTD EC-1000 would cost me. But quality wise, they are pretty simular.. Im still getting a EC-1000 or Eclipse soon though. Its not like yo have to pick just one. Long live GAS.


----------



## greendog86 (May 9, 2013)

high end schecter's and high end ltd's are both pretty good and offering
great value for the money.
but i would pick ltd because i like their design better... lighter body, pointed headstock etc...
but both are really great axes.


----------



## bradthelegend (May 10, 2013)

It's all about the necks; LTD wins for me.

They both have similar shapes, finishes, features, and a shit-ton of abalone.


----------



## amberawakening (May 10, 2013)

cwhitey2 said:


> Correction
> 
> 
> Ltd vs Schecter
> ...




LTD is under the ESP name. I don't get what the big deal is? Here, I'll do the math.

LTD = ESP > Schecter


----------



## amberawakening (May 10, 2013)

bradthelegend said:


> It's all about the necks; LTD wins for me.
> 
> They both have similar shapes, finishes, features, and a shit-ton of abalone.



I agree that they have similar everything, but Schecters are heavier, lack sustain, and the neck doesn't feel natural. (My opinion, have used several of each brand)

Comparing ESP LTD H1007 and the Hellraiser C-7 for the most part.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (May 10, 2013)

You also need to factor in things like..

esp only offers 25.5 in MOST cases..

schecter you get 26.5 25.5 and 27 inch scale necks.

esp you pretty much get SD jb/59 or emg 81/85..

schecter offers. SD distortion. shred/jazz jb/jazz 
emg 81/89 SD blackouts.

schecter offers a MUCH higher level of options. even when it comes to woods. there is a bigger selection of combos vs ltd.

that being said Ill take an ltd 6 string over a schecter anyday...
but Ltd is a big huge bat neck compared to the sls line when it comes to sevens..

the sls c-7 neck is damn near as good as a universe.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 10, 2013)

Schecter and ESP are owned by the same parent company (Or maybe it's that ESP owns schecter), so I know that for example the LTD H and MHs are almost the exact same as the Schecter Omen/Hellraisers, and probably made in the same factory. Same body shape entirely. To me with these two companies it all comes down to which neck you want, the Schecter will be thicker than the ESP/LTD.

Please someone correct me if Im wrong about ESP/Schecter being jointly owned.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (May 11, 2013)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Schecter and ESP are owned by the same parent company (Or maybe it's that ESP owns schecter), so I know that for example the LTD H and MHs are almost the exact same as the Schecter Omen/Hellraisers, and probably made in the same factory. Same body shape entirely. To me with these two companies it all comes down to which neck you want, the Schecter will be thicker than the ESP/LTD.
> 
> Please someone correct me if Im wrong about ESP/Schecter being jointly owned.




H and mh's have maple necks...... hellraisers are all mahogony. with maple vaneers. the neck heel is different specs. and if you read the previous comments I have made the scales on the 7 string versions are different.


----------



## Xardoniak (May 11, 2013)

Choose what has the best neck and body shape for you.

I myself love my Shecter Blackjack 7 but dispise Ibanez 7's, that I've played, because of the neck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 11, 2013)

I think Schecter caters to ERG players more. They offer 7-strings and 8-strings with baritone scales and they offer either passive or actives with some of their models.

With that said, ESP has the Eclipse shape, which is the best Les Paul knockoff shape out there, in my opinion. They also have the Super V, which is my favorite Rhoads clone (both international and North American), and their V, which is pretty much a revival of the old Jackson Double Rhoads I love. And while this isn't something that would affect my purchase, ESP has a way better artist roster; Michael Wilton, Frank Bello, James Hetfield, DevilDriver, Tom Araya and (formerly) Jeff Hanneman, Whitechapel, Max Cavelara, Ron Wood, Stef Carpenter, Richard Kruspe, Alexi Laiho... The list goes on. 

Schecter has the C-1, which is my favorite Superstrat shape, as well as the 00X and Avenger... They also have Kenny Hickey, Gary Holt, Prince, The Cure, Jeff Loomis, Chris Poland, Tommy Victor, Doug Pinnick... Fuck, can't choose.


----------



## kgerbick7321 (May 11, 2013)

I pick LTD's all day. They always feel like solid guitars, especially on models that came out from 2000-2006. Shecter has been stepping their game up as of late, but LTD has been better for longer.


----------



## timbucktu123 (May 12, 2013)

its really hard to choose but based on current offerings im gunna say schecter beats out ltd. 

But in the same perspective the esp japanese line beats out the schecter american line in terms of price point and options.

that being said though i love both my schecters and im ordering a 3rd very soon


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 13, 2013)

ESPs and LTDs for me. Schecters have too much abalone. Fuck abalone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 13, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> ESPs and LTDs for me. Schecters have too much abalone. Fuck abalone.



Because LTD's don't have abalone, right?


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 13, 2013)

Which LTDs have abalone actually? I guess the lower end models?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 13, 2013)

The high-end LTD's, the Deluxe (1000) series.

EC-1000






H-1001





M-1000





Viper-1000





And so on...


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 13, 2013)

kamello said:


> WHY THE FUCKING FUCK PEOPLE CALL ESP TO THEIR FUCKING FUCKITY LTD's
> 
> I just....never got it, LTD's are amazing guitars for the price, but why try to compare (and confuse the people around) with ESP? same shit with Gio's, although in that case I understant it, cause it still says ''Ibanez'' in the Headstock, in LTD case, nope


 
Because there's a nikufytikcufesin ESP logo on the back of the headstock of every LTD?

[/Anthrax mode]

Long story short:

LTD and Schecter have the same owner, and they are both built in the same factory by the same people, and checked by the same people.

So all y'all need to do is stop whining, pick your favorite neck profile, scale and hardware, then plunk down the $$$ and take home the guitar you want without giving a shit about the brand name.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 13, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> take home the guitar you want without giving a shit about the brand name.



Given that people are complaining about the LTD Elite series and the E-II re-branding, this won't happen. Some people won't even touch a guitar with a 10-foot pole because it says Schecter or LTD.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 13, 2013)

That abalone... My eyes... Fortunately, its not something i'd buy, while Schecter could be buyable for me if not abalone. LTD has cool models and no abalone, while Schecter would be better if it didnt force abalone on everything it has.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 13, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Schecter would be better if it didnt force abalone on everything it has.



They... don't. Only the Hellraiser line and Damien Elite (only the inlays) have them. Even then, it's only the white and red models. The black ones have some black pearl or something like that.

Schecters 3 high-end lines, the Blackjack ATX, Blacjack SLS, and Hellraiser Extreme don't have abalone.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given that people are complaining about the LTD Elite series and the E-II re-branding, this won't happen. Some people won't even touch a guitar with a 10-foot pole because it says Schecter or LTD.


 
True, true. I find marketing and the psychology behind it a fascinating thing. Lots of companies use different brand names to approach different target groups of people with the same product. ESP obviously has some tricks up their sleeve but I don't see what their aim is yet.

The E-II rebranding is just dumb imo, I don't see the logic behind that. LTD Elite is even more confusing, since LTD has always been directly associated with MIK guitars and not MIJ.

They should move all the lawsuit models from Edwards to the Navigator brand name for the Japanese market exclusively, then make Edwards by ESP available overseas including the artist models, ditch the whole E-II thing, and keep LTD reserved for the MIK guitars. But hey, I'm no marketing director.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 13, 2013)

Well, i still dislike Schecter anyway.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 13, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Well, i still dislike Schecter anyway.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Some people won't even touch a guitar with a 10-foot pole because it says Schecter or LTD.



Told you.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 13, 2013)

Guitar racism


----------



## Edika (May 13, 2013)

That Hellraiser extreme seems hoooot!


----------



## no_dice (May 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given that people are complaining about the LTD Elite series and the E-II re-branding, this won't happen. Some people won't even touch a guitar with a 10-foot pole because it says Schecter or LTD.



I have no hate for LTD or Schecter, as I own guitars by both. There's just something I don't like about moving the boundary and making that series the high end of the budget brand instead of the bottom end of the higher quality brand.

How well do you think it would sell if Gibson came out with a $1300 Epiphone Les Paul, or if Fender put out a $1200 Squier strat?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 13, 2013)

no_dice said:


> How well do you think it would sell if Gibson came out with a $1300 Epiphone



They did that, actually.


----------



## no_dice (May 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They did that, actually.



Did they sell very well?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 13, 2013)

no_dice said:


> Did they sell very well?



The line lasted for 6 years, so I think it did pretty decently.


----------



## no_dice (May 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The line lasted for 6 years, so I think it did pretty decently.



I stand corrected, then.  Maybe it's just me being a stuck-up jackass.

Honestly, though, I would have probably picked up one of the Horizon-IIIs, but I just really don't like the new body shape. I'm not a big fan of the new LTD logo either.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 13, 2013)

no_dice said:


> Honestly, though, I would have probably picked up one of the Horizon-IIIs, but I just really don't like the new body shape. I'm not a big fan of the new LTD logo either.


 
Here's one without the LTD logo, and seven strings, which is good. And MIJ. You can get them at Rakuten Global.






And why oh why don't they release this overseas:


----------

